# Tacometro Peugeot



## boxy (Jul 12, 2013)

quiero instalar el tacometro a un peugeot 405 que era de gasolina y ahora es di*e*sel ,pero la se*ñ*al del tacometro de gasolina se coje de la bobina y el di*e*sel es un sensor magnetico que va en el volante necesito algun plano del circuito que amplifique esta se*ñ*al para ad*a*ptarla a la pizarra , el sensor tiene tres cables no se que son esos tres cables y como se pudieran conectar muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2013)

Sensor magnético de tres cables puede ser un Hall (los que están dentro de los ventiladores de fuente de PC ) o un "magneroresistor"


----------



## boxy (Jul 15, 2013)

si puede ser un sensor holl pero  no se como es la distribucion de los pines y como se conecta al circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

Deberías localizar con el tester el positivo y el negativo , y entonces la tercera conección es la salida 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/sensor-efecto-hall-41239/


----------



## boxy (Jul 18, 2013)

Todo eso lo entiendo suponemos que ya tengo los pines del sensor hall que circuito puedo aplicar para adaptarse al tacómetro de gasolina que recibe el pulso de la ecu ,creo que tengo que usar un amplificador para el sensor y una segunda etapa que es un monoestable para conformar la onda cuadrada pero necesito un esquema original de esa aplicacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2013)

No no , esos sensores Hall ya son de potencia (creo que 100 mA) , irían directos


----------

